# Switching from ATT to Comcast for Internet



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

I can only get 3mg from ATT so I'm going to try 12mg Comcast internet for a while. This will probably lead to a cutting of my landline phone as well.

The install is today. I have picked up a Motorola 5101 modem. I have a network using a Linksys WRT54G router. I have several devices currently on my network 1 pc-hardwired, 1 Cannon printer -wireless, 2 HD DVRs hardwired, H24 with Directv wireless kit, all working well for unsupported whole home usage. I also have a 2 Rokus-hardwired, 1 Blu-ray player- hardwired on the network. I'm not sure how far the tech will go in network set up so any tips on how to make this switch go smoothly would be appreciated.
T


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good move - my Comcast (Xfinity) DL speeds have gone from 5mbps when I first started to over 30mbps peak today. Awesome!


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I think we will like it. I just hope it is not too much of a pain to make the switch. As seldom as I have to deal with network issues I get rusty on the whole process. 

If I dump AT&T and just have either 6 or 12 mg Comcast internet my cost will be $10 cheaper or about the same if I stay at 12mg after the $30 promotion. I might try Magic Jack Plus if the wife has to keep the LL phone.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> I can only get 3mg from ATT so I'm going to try 12mg Comcast internet for a while. This will probably lead to a cutting of my landline phone as well.
> 
> The install is today. I have picked up a Motorola 5101 modem. I have a network using a Linksys WRT54G router. I have several devices currently on my network 1 pc-hardwired, 1 Cannon printer -wireless, 2 HD DVRs hardwired, H24 with Directv wireless kit, all working well for unsupported whole home usage. I also have a 2 Rokus-hardwired, 1 Blu-ray player- hardwired on the network. I'm not sure how far the tech will go in network set up so any tips on how to make this switch go smoothly would be appreciated.
> T


If the original network was set up with the WRT as the main gateway (and it dishes out ip addresses) then it should be very smooth change.

You should be able to check by seeing if the old modem plugs into the back of the WRT and the Wan (or Internet) connection.

Your cable guy should plug in the Motorola and make sure the WRT can access it. then everything else should work.

However if you are using the old DSL modem as the main gateway then things should still go smoothly though you may have to reboot each device on the network to get a new ip.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I made the same change a year ago and could not be happier. In fact I have dumped everything AT&T at my house, my kids, and my dads. Internet has been rock solid, and we are using Ooma for the home landline (which my wife refused to give up) and eFax for faxing.

Kevin


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

We made that same switch about 2-3 months ago and couldn't be happier. The tech only hooked the modem straight to computer to test then I moved the connection to the router as he was filing out his paperwork. Since everything was hooked up to the router originally, everything worked perfect from the start.

I went from about 1.8 DL/ .38 UL to 20+/3+.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I actually have the blast speed with comcast. its about 10 more vs the preformance speed. Love every minute of it. I have had comcast internet since 1998. Wouldnt go with anyone else.

As far as the Tv and PHone, well use the price is right losing horn. Bump bump Bump bump bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are a couple of things:

- Your current router is in PPPoE mode for DSL. You need to switch it to Automatic - DHCP when the cable guy connects your new modem. All other connections stay as is.

- Make sure the cable guy understands you're only getting internet and that he's not to touch your existing coax at all. A lot of times the first thing an installer will do is cut your cables.

Since you're considering dropping your land line altogether, you may want to get VIOP like Vonage. Cheaper still is a cell based service like Verizon's Home Phone Connect. Mine is only $10 ($12 after taxes) as an additional line on my existing cell service. That's coming from an equivalent $50/month land line not counting internet service. There are also bluetooth cell phone gateways that carry no monthly fee at all.

Enjoy your new high speed.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've been reading up and I think I understand what to do and If I get stuck I know where to ask.

"Make sure the cable guy understands you're only getting internet and that he's not to touch your existing coax at all. A lot of times the first thing an installer will do is cut your cables" 

WOW! I will sure make sure this is understood. That would ruin my day.

Slight delay today due to my distance from the street, they need to survey and get some kind of approval as I'm just past their length limit for cable runs. I may need a signal booster or something.


----------



## reh523 (Sep 7, 2006)

I would stay away from magic jack I have had real good success with http://www.nettalk.com/ I have had them both....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There are a variety of VOIP phone service providers. I currently use Phonepower at home, and if you pre-pay you can get your cost down in the range of $8 to $10 a month. Not as cheap as magic jack, but you don't have to keep a PC running to use it either.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

I had AT&T for about 9 years. I swapped to Comcast internet about 5 months ago. Other than the one, already mentioned, router change, it took 10 minutes to have everything running again. A couple of things might have needed an IP refresh or restart, but not many of them. (Yes, I have a lot of stuff on my home network.)


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

carl6 said:


> There are a variety of VOIP phone service providers. I currently use Phonepower at home, and if you pre-pay you can get your cost down in the range of $8 to $10 a month. Not as cheap as magic jack, but you don't have to keep a PC running to use it either.


The new Magic Jack plus does not require a PC to be running. Seems there are a lot of options I'll check all of them out.
Thanks,
T


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

I hope you all realize the supposed super fast download speeds you think you are getting is just marketing gimmics. The way these Xfinity power boost schemes work is by temporarily boosting your download speeds. It's nothing more than QoS being applied with a fancy marketing term. Your sustained speeds are going to be much lower than what they are quoting. I also find it funny and interesting that you can't easily find out what the minimum sustained speeds you are purchasing with each tier of service. The way these "boosting" schemes work is to allow a burst rate of speed for about 5 minutes. This is why none of the online speed testing sites will ever give you an accurate reading of what your sustained service speeds are.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Still waiting on Comcast to get their act together and do my install. Seems they failed to let a supervisor know he needed to come out and do a serviceability check. I just happened to see him in my area and get him to come with me to the house yesterday to do the check. So after online chats had been telling me the install would be thursday, then friday, I'm now told definately monday as they can see the serviceabilty check has been done. 

Man if I had any other high speed IP choices I would probably just cancel the order, I'm not impressed at all with Comcast's operational model. But this does make me appreciate my interactions with Directv even more.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I made the switch a few years ago and never looked back. It was super painless and now I have a faster more reliable connection. I also did away with my landline and went with MagicJack for my phones.


----------

